# Aylmer archery club 3D tourney - 23/Jan/2010



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

This is our annual 3D tournament, as usual it is going to be lots of fun.
- Registration is from 8.30am to 11.00am 
- 2x15 targets in an exceptional indoor setting (lots of threes)
- Door prizes 
- 50/50 draw
- and good people


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Got it marked on the calander Nick.
Cheers Charles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

See you there Yoggi.Why dont you shoot with Paul ,Chris and I.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 7, 2011)

Does the club offer a lunch or do you have to bring one. Am new to this area.
Thanks.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Hopefully see you there Nick


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

They normally have burgers & dogs available for lunch. This has always been a great shoot! Gotta love that first shot from the podium!


----------



## steveburles (Jan 31, 2005)

do you know if you can shoot a crossbow at this shoot
thanks
steve


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yes you could before give them a call... hope to see you out there....


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Turned out to be a great shoot, nice course, good turn out, thanx Aylmer archery club.

Stuck workin Nick? Didn't see you


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

I hope you had fun. Unfortunately all my shooting is suspended until.... I don't know when. 
For the moment my life is taking a big turn (for the better ) I hope. 
I will probably commence shooting some time next year.
Good luck to all of you and happy shooting.
Nick


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know who won Senior Open?????


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm sure it was a tie between Danny and yourself Chris.Unless you both were shooting in different classes.I think you guys had the same score.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris got me with X's he had 3 more.We both shot a 296.Nice shooting Chris.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice shooting Dan...... We will have to get out and shoot another one


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is 1 this Saturday in Valleyfield.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

theres also one in rockland as well om sunday farther distances a valley field in bottom of church...


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

*Aylmer Jan 23rd Rockland Jan 30th*

The Aylmer shoot was as every year - Great. Not to be missed.

Rockland has it's first Tournament of the Year Jan 30th.
Same Location as always - L'Escale High School. Beside the YMCA.
Registration starts 8am. BBQ, 50/50 with Another Print being drawn for as part of the 50/50.
Hope to see you all there,

David McClatchie
President -Rockland Field Archers


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> theres also one in rockland as well om sunday farther distances a valley field in bottom of church...


Valleyfield is in a gym Ted.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry Dan . might have been a few years ago, but it in church basement now. thats why it has to be saturday.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ya dan get out a bit ok lol lol I`ve been there for the last 4 years... great spaghetti lunch and brew skis as well thats for sat and sunday rockland..


----------

